
4 Design Principles for Building Analytical Dashboards - EranLevy0506
http://www.sisense.com/blog/4-design-principles-creating-better-dashboards/
======
kevindeasis
Other UI/uX principles [https://medium.com/free-stuff/500-curated-design-to-
learn-ui...](https://medium.com/free-stuff/500-curated-design-to-learn-ui-ux-
resource-list-2ca7c857adbd#.vuh3qfmw0)

